# BB92 ebb?



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone make a eccentric bottom bracket for press fit BB92 frames?


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't think there is enough room to get any useful throw in a BB92 frame.

Edit: The Forward Components EBB relies on the fact that the bearings are outside the small diameter BB shell. There isn't any room left for the bearings to be outside the shell if the BB shell is 92mm wide.


----------



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

Bummer


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

I contacted Beer Components about their EBB to see if theirs was compatible but nobody got back to me. Emailed them 2x. They must not like money.


----------



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been seeing a more and more BB92 frames lately. Maybe there is a rocket scientist somewhere working on one right now.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone heard of any such rocket scientists making this happen yet?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

still not yet?


----------



## bzo75 (Mar 13, 2007)

What is it about this bottom bracket shell that makes it so hard to produce a eccentric for? Is it the width? I thought there were some designs for BB30 that are housed completely in the shell. If that is so than someone needs to make one of those but wider. Wouldn't that make the griping surface more so less likely to slip? Idk. Just my two cent's on it.


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

Bump. Presume no progress?


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

bzo75 said:


> What is it about this bottom bracket shell that makes it so hard to produce a eccentric for? Is it the width? I thought there were some designs for BB30 that are housed completely in the shell.


It's the diameter of the shell. BB30 and PF30 are much larger diameter than a BB86/92 shell.


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 16, 2005)

Shell is only 41mm diameter, no way to let a decent bearing rotate or shift in there.
BB30 axles can be housed in the shell because they omit the plastic cup, fabricate special bearing outer races with a lip and use the outer race as the 'cup'.
This way the bearing balls are kept in the same size as in press-in cups for 24mm axles.

Only way for ss use with BB92 goes via sliding-dropout or a chain tensioner.


----------

